# Abba



## Michael. (Jun 9, 2013)

.
This song was to become ABBA's biggest selling single of all time

selling 6,000,000 copies in 1976 alone.

All in all, Fernando sold over 10 million copies worldwide

.
.
.





.
*http://tinyurl.com/qacaf4j*
.
.​


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome! One of the best groups ever! Thanks for that link.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2014)

My two favorite groups were (and are) ABBA and the Beach Boys.


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

For me it's ABBA (I have no idea how to make the first B backwards) and Creedance Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2014)

*It's Easy To Type ᗅᗺᗷᗅ!*

ABBA (stylized AᗺBA) was a Swedish pop group formed in Stockholm in 1972, comprising Agnetha Fältskog, Björn Ulvaeus, Benny Andersson, and Anni-Frid Lyngstad. ABBA is an acronym of the first letters of the band members' first names and is sometimes stylized as the registered trademark ᗅᗺᗷᗅ. The band became one of the most commercially successful acts in the history of popular music, topping the charts worldwide from 1975 to 1982. It also won the Eurovision Song Contest 1974, giving Sweden its first triumph in the history of the contest and being the most successful group ever to take part in the competition.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABBA

ABBA in1974, from left to right: *B*enny Andersson, *A*nni-Frid Lyngstad (Frida), *A*gnetha Fältskog, and *B*jörn Ulvaeus





They could have been named B*A*AB...and used the mirror-imaged "*A*"!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2014)

Loved some ABBA.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2014)

I see how it's done=*AᗺBA*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes I do like ABBA...( the name of the group was borne out of their initials)...we first watched them win the Eurovision Song contest in \74 when I was a teen..and it wasn't 'cool' to like them then, but I always appreciated their song writing..

I pretty much like everything they ever did...but I was never a fan of dancing Queen.


I have a few favourites, but here's a beautiful one that even many ABBA fans don't know very well...








...and here from last year Agnetha dismissing the idea that ABBA would ever reunite


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)




----------

